# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Dawg's Waltz

## cbarry

Hi,
I've been looking (almost) everywhere for the tab to the tune "Dawg's Waltz." It's on the first (I think) Grisman/Garcia album.
If it's in a book, I'll buy it. If it's in your head, could you write it down for me?
I'll take mandolin or guitar tab, or even (gasp) standard notation.
I'm just looking for the melody, not any solos or anything that ambitious.
Thanks very much,
Chuck

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

Mandozine has got it in their tabledit archives

baron

----------


## cbarry

Thanks PhishPhan, I got it!
I had already done multiple searches on that site, and turned up nothing. I searched and posted requests on other sites, and emailed everybody from Homespun Tapes to Dix Bruce. You did what they couldn't. And I sure appreciate it.
Chuck

----------


## mandorado

Wish I had the tab when I learned it ... to late now, I have my own interp. It's a GREAT tune!

----------


## Dan Cole

I have a pdf file of this tune I found on Dawg's website once. #Email me and I'll send it along. Too big to attach.

----------


## Baron Collins-Hill

no, problem. ive become addicted to tabledit and downloaded the entire mandozine archive, something like 2800 songs. all i do all day, besides school, is pour over them looking for good songs.

----------


## cbarry

Hello Pintzcole and/or Tke878, wherever you are. I can't seem to successfully respond to your (pintzcole's) email offering the Grisman tab. Your aol address doesn't seem to work. My email is cbarry@scu.edu, if you want to attach it and send. It would be much appreciated.
Chuck

----------


## Dan Cole

cbarry/Chuck
Sorry, I didn't realize the address I had on file was old. I'll send it out when I get home.

Thanks Dan Cole

----------

